# Abnormalities continuing, off to doctor



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

About to call the nurse....Hopefully, the doctor can fit me in sometime next week. More abnormalites, including irregular bleeding. If it's not one thing with me, it's another! Am venting a bit. Just think of me a little







- as I seem to get health scares of different sorts too often, which at times gets me kinda down. Thanks!


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I'll be thinkin' of ya, HipJan! I feel like that somedays too, just when ya think you have one 'condition'/problem stabilized, another one shows up!


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

HipJan, try to lighten up a little. Many of us can understand your plight, but on the brighter side, there are so many in worse shape. I'll think of you this weekend and hope that tomorrow will be a brighter day for you.I wish I had a joke to tell, but I'm horrible at remembering jokes! *L*Hey, I'm have a long island iced tea when I leave work! Care to join me???!! *L*


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Thanks, Ty. Patty, have a drink for me; wish I could! I'm not that gloom and doom, but it does help me to vent from time to time, and I chose here to do it, I guess.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Hi Jan, We all wish you well.Here are some really silly jokes:







Dog limps into a bar. Says:" I'm looking for the man who shot my paw".Q What do you call a deer with no eyes?A No idea!Doctor, Doctor! I have only 59 seconds to live! "Wait a minute, please.."


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

HipJan,I hope you feel better soon , and that when you see the dr, you find your symptoms are not serious. It is frustrating and scarey when our bodies do things that make no sense. At least you are seeing the dr. and he/she will put your mind at ease. Hang in there. You will be in my prayers,.. please keep us posted.Jeanne







Linesse..LOL.. cute jokes !!!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Thanks, Jeanne, and, yes, cute jokes, linesse!


----------

